# Gaunt's Ghosts series, good? bad?



## Emperor'sChild88 (Oct 7, 2008)

Now personally i love the series but a lot of people i kno think that imperial guard books are lame. I think its good to get away from space marine novels once in a while.


----------



## General Panic (Jul 31, 2008)

I don't find marine novels very interesting to be honest, but Gaunts Ghosts isn't a series I care much for either, too earnest, too "commando" comic style for me, they lack unpredictability and feel rushed in the last chapters. The characters seem very unlike _real_ soldiers, gaunt himself being one of the least realistic. My favorite novels to date are undoubtedly the Ciaphas Cain series, great humour, quite realistic characters and great descriptive writing, just enough to paint the scene without going OTT...


----------



## KellysGrenadier (Jul 13, 2008)

I love them. Just need to read the last few. Kept me interested trough out. The characters are really built upon and you do begin to feel like one of Ghosts as far as loss in concerned. That in my opinion is a hallmark of a good series. It's far better than the 'I use lasguns as sunbeds' Marine novels; _that_ is comic book.

And, while at times the Ghosts do have a very desperado, bordering on fantastical personality, this is due to their circumstance; they have no world, no homes, families. They have nothing but their training and unit. This is a reason why they can be considered to be so devil-may-care. Also remember than Gaunt is not a normal soldier; he is a _Commissar_. Nothing is normal about them.

Lastly, you can't make it _too_ realistic or it'd be a very short, depressing series.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I've enjoyed the series up until the last novel, Only In Death. Abnett seemed to change his style slightly, trying to make all the characters wise cracking smart asses. Didn't work for me.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

The Ghosts series is one of the best works of literature to come out of 40k IMHO. It's written very well and when a Ghost kicks the bucket, you feel it (even Lijah Cuu, although the feeling I had when he died could be accurately described as joy).


----------



## Brother Hunter (Oct 15, 2008)

I love this series, i have all but the last one, i recommend them highly k:k:k:k:
my favorite characters in the book was Bragg and Mkvenner


----------



## Col. Schafer (Apr 15, 2008)

I just finished "the saint" And am searching for the next one. I'm sad right now, because half of the cast is dead or gone, Brag-dead, Milo-with the saint, Crazy psyker guy-black ships, and for the record, I really dont care about anyone else exept larkin, and he's gone all emo on us. Everyone else is the same, Those four are the only interesting charictors that arent comisars. Well actualy, just remembered the priest is cool, but annoying sometimes. 
I liked the last one, yes it was much more unrealistic, but if everyhting was realistic, it would be boring. I loved it when Sabatt took out a baneblade singlehandedly in assault. Good times...
The cain books are awsome.


----------



## Asamodai (Oct 19, 2008)

I love them. I just recently read His Last Command and The Armour of Contempt. I couldn't put them down once I'd started.

My favorite characters have got to be MkVenner and Varl. So glad MkVenner didn't die afterall.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Col. Schafer said:


> I just finished "the saint" And am searching for the next one. I'm sad right now, because half of the cast is dead or gone, Brag-dead, Milo-with the saint, Crazy psyker guy-black ships, and for the record, I really dont care about anyone else exept larkin, and he's gone all emo on us.


If you're going to write about plot twists like this, it might be an idea to put a spoiler alert at the start of your post. Some people mightn't have read the books yet. No need to ruin it for them.:good:


----------



## ork-slayer-marine (Oct 21, 2008)

i thought they were good novels


----------



## Druchii in Space (Apr 7, 2008)

Haven't found a Tanith novel that I didn't like yet, although I haven't read the last two yet, will have to try and locate them at some point.

But aye, I'd recommend them to any 40k fan.


----------



## newt_e (Jan 1, 2008)

I've read all of them, upto and including "Only in Death".

Each one demonstrates a different sort of battlefield, and whilst some I've enjoyed more than others, I think overall it's a good series.


----------



## Phrazer (Oct 14, 2008)

I think the books are fantastic, what some of the main characters die you really feel it!!

Special mention to Mkoll however... what a legend!!!


----------



## sopmod (Oct 9, 2008)

i love them but i don't think there will be another book after only in death
Spoilers


which leaves the ending open.


----------



## Ambrose (Jun 11, 2008)

Should I read it? I am thinking about it.


----------



## Triangulum (Jul 15, 2008)

I liked them. And as to the Gaunt is unrealistic comments, remember commissars are bred to be psychopaths who care only about victory and the imperial creed. I actually like Hark the best out of all the characters in the series.


----------



## MAD-MAX09 (Nov 6, 2008)

i'm afraid, i say otherwise and i say:fuck: to gaunt's ghosts, good characters, but bad continuaty


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

I love the series, though I'm not as keen on the later half of the lost personally. With the loss of so many of the original ghosts, they are beginning to walk a different path and its not one that drew me to them.

On a different note, looks like only in death is not the end of the series (though once upon a long time ago the series was slated to end on the fourth book of the third series) with at least one more novel going out to the ghosts. One can only hope they finally win a world of their own by this one's end.

Of all the ghosts, Rawne is my favorite; he's proven himself to be the most capable leader of the ghosts without Gaunt, and for all the evil that makes him up, there is equally as much good buried deep down in him.


----------



## Soundwarp (Nov 7, 2008)

Well okay this is my first post as i am now really keen on 40k.

The reason i am keen on 40k is because of the book series, i had allways liked Warhammer but never crossed the line and took it up. I am about to have my first battle tomorrow thanks to Ibram Gaunt.


----------



## mattmancci (Aug 22, 2008)

I think the series is fanastic i've read all of them including the gamesday book. I highly recomend them to anyone who is thinking about reading them.


----------



## Emperor'sChild88 (Oct 7, 2008)

If there is a new book on the way, when would it be out?


----------



## darkreever (Apr 3, 2008)

Blood Pact, the next in the Ghost series, is coming out in may of next year.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

And apparently the Gaunts Ghost short story released at this year's Games Day is the bridge gap between 'Only in Death' and 'Blood Pact', which makes it doubly damn that I didn't attend


----------



## Garrowan5th (Jan 21, 2009)

Baron Spikey said:


> And apparently the Gaunts Ghost short story released at this year's Games Day is the bridge gap between 'Only in Death' and 'Blood Pact', which makes it doubly damn that I didn't attend


Unlucky, bud. It was okay as short stories go.

Gaunt's Ghosts is the best BL series, bar none. It is fantastic.
Necropolis has to be the best book.


----------

